# Good pleco to go with SA/CA cichlids



## BenjaminK (Jan 11, 2009)

I was just wondering what a good pleco would be to go with SA/CA cichlids (I have 2 oscars and a jack dempsey in the tank I'm going to be putting a pleco in). I'm thinking about getting a L-066 tiger pleco. I also am looking at albino bristlenose plecos. I recently found a breeding trio of albino BNs. Would it be a bad idea to put them in the cichlid tank?

Please let me know what you guys think of this. Thanks!


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

what size tank?


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

How big are the BN's?


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Why are you adding the pleco? are you after an algea eater, or an omnivore that will eat any left over food?

I definately would not be adding a King Tiger pleco with large SA/CA cichlids.


----------



## BenjaminK (Jan 11, 2009)

Why wouldn't you add a king tiger pleco?

EDIT: and to answer the other questions, it is a 90 gallon tank. The BN's are 4-5 inches. And I want a pleco just because I like them...not just for an algae eater or anything like that.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

I'd hate to risk such a nice looking pleco with cichlids that could potentially kill it. I've had wild caught dwarf acaras kill common bn's before, so I know it definately can happen.

Very few plecos eat algea, most have specialised diets that do not include algea. Of course, bristlenose catfish are algea eaters, but also should recieve supplement feedings of zuccinii and wafers.

Here is a profile for the King Tiger Pleco from PlanetCatfish.


----------



## BenjaminK (Jan 11, 2009)

Well, I don't think my oscars or JD would kill it. My oscars are very peaceful, and my JD will only go after an oscar if it goes near its cave. My one oscar did once eat a 3" chinese algae eater..but only because it was just sitting there and wasn't swimming at all. I'm not sure if it was dead, or just in shock from a water change or something...I don't know. I've had my cichlids for 9-12 months, and I don't think they'd kill the tiger pleco.

And also...does anyone have an opinion on the BN trio?


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

I would recomend against the BN's. You would need something larger and more boisterous to match the O's and JD. Besides, if they are a breeding trio, why risk the fry. Lastly, are your O's a pair? 90 gallons will end up badly if you have 2 males in there.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

You do know most plecos aren't really that active, tend to live in caves and are mostly nocturnal. So if the JD has a cave, you can be sure a pleco will have a go at claiming it. Most people tend to keep larger growing plecos, like commons or sailfins, with larger cichlids.


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

a BN might not be a bad idea. mine chills in some driftwood where my bichirs and pike like to hide and i've never had any problems. the BN is about 5" though. another thing you have to worry about is will it get food with the others in the tank? i had a royal pleco not get enough food because my cichlids were such pigs. the BN is a bit more active about getting food and will defend its food from the cichlids and bichirs in the tank


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

*HiImSean* a Royal Pleco (Panaque nigrolineatus) is a wood eating pleco. They like to eat algea waffers, soft woods, cucumber, zuccini and sweet potato. It should not have been competing with your cichlids for food, and in fact cichlid pellets and frozen foods can be bad for them.


----------



## BenjaminK (Jan 11, 2009)

adam79 said:


> I would recomend against the BN's. You would need something larger and more boisterous to match the O's and JD. Besides, if they are a breeding trio, why risk the fry. Lastly, are your O's a pair? 90 gallons will end up badly if you have 2 males in there.


I wouldn't mind if the fry got eaten because that would add some more variety to my cichlids' diets. And I'm sure if I would have any problems I would have them by now since they have been living together for almost a year now...

and DeadFishFloating...I know plecos aren't that active...and just because my JD stays in one cave doesn't mean I can't make some more for the pleco to claim. And a common pleco would get too big for my 90 gallon.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

BenjaminK said:


> adam79 said:
> 
> 
> > I would recomend against the BN's. You would need something larger and more boisterous to match the O's and JD. Besides, if they are a breeding trio, why risk the fry. Lastly, are your O's a pair? 90 gallons will end up badly if you have 2 males in there.
> ...


As would a sailfin which was previously mentioned.

Why not try something like a Gold Nugget? any of the 3 will work (L018, L177, or L081)

Or if you've got some money to throw around Scobinancistrus aureatus are stunning.

that said, Green and Blue Phantoms are a couple of my favorites as well, both of which would likely go nicely.

for the record my bristlenose chased around my Mbuna all the time when they p***ed it off...


----------



## Electrophyste (Aug 5, 2009)

if your looking for a nice pleco that is larger try a sailfin or a royal. i suggest sailfin, royals kinda grow slow but sailfins are faster growers and super cheep, well around here anyways.


----------



## jkulysses (Apr 5, 2003)

I had a pretty good sized Sailfin in my african cichlid tank and he was chill as long as they stayed out of his cave but he didn't put up with any of their **** if they got to close to his cave that's for sure lol.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

I think you'd be better not getting a pleco for this tank. 90 gallons is too small for the fish you already have. Dump an oscar and maybe, just maybe. I think in the end this tank will either end in bloodshed or stunted growth.


----------



## cichlify (Sep 1, 2009)

A rhino pleco could be good for you. they get around 10 or 11 inches and actually are good algea eaters like the BN


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

I just picked up a pleco as a partial trade for a tank I was selling. The guty claimed it was a lepord pleco. I knew it couldn't be a peckoltia, because he said it was about 9 inches. I was hoping I was geting a leopard cactus pleco, but he showed up with something entirely different. I took it any way and put him in my oscar tank where I had an abundance of brown and black bush algae. I woke up the next morning to see every bit of algae gone. My wood and rocks were polished clean. I had to vacume up a ton of poop though. I did some research on planetfish and I believe it is a Pterygoplichthys Joselimaianus. If you are looking for an algea killer, I would recommend one of these puppies. :thumb:


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

:lol:

People think cichlids produce a lot of waste. A similar sized pleco will produce a **** of a lot more. These days I don't keep any plecos in any of my tanks. I do have otos in every tank however.


----------



## Electrophyste (Aug 5, 2009)

Electrophyste said:


> if your looking for a nice pleco that is larger try a sailfin ......


i believe i had already told you that it would be a good choice :lol:


----------

